# The definition of extraversion/introversion



## losty (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi i was wondering on the exact definition of extraverts vs introverts.

I tend to enjoy going out with friends and chatting on msn etc, however when i go out, i tend to just stand in the background listening ALOT, as in a barely saying any words, but I still nevertheless enjoy being with others. I'm very sure i'm an xNFP and seem to fit in the stereotypes of the INFP's more so.

thanks


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Simply this:
Extrovert-- Someone who is energized by being around others
Introvert-- Someone who is energized by being alone

Just ask yourself if you tend to feel drained after socializing or if it energizes you.There are so many stereotypes that really don't fit...It doesn't necessarily mean you talk a lot if you're extroverted and it doesn't necessarily mean you're totally silent if you're introverted.
I myself spend a lot of time to myself though xD
But I know socializing energizes me.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

what queen said. it's about how you recharge mentally.

there are also some misconceptions about each. people tend to think introverts are antisocial. in reality they love to socialize but only in small groups with their closest friends.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

It gets confusing for me even with that definition because I sometimes prefer small groups or even just one on one conversations >.<
Of course, ENFPs are supposed to be the most introverted of the extroverts xD


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> It gets confusing for me even with that definition because I sometimes prefer small groups or even just one on one conversations >.<
> Of course, ENFPs are supposed to be the most introverted of the extroverts xD


makes sense. plus just cuz a particular E prefers smaller groups, doesn't mean they can't handle the larger ones.

we actually can't. we can only extend the period of how long we can cope in large crowds. we're like cars that run out of gas.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

One thing I've read is that extroverts think things through when they speak rather than reflecting...That might be why things don't make sense to me sometimes until I say them out loud or why some things make sense to me until I say them to someone...So if you do that, that might be an extrovert thing hehe


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> One thing I've read is that extroverts think things through when they speak rather than reflecting...That might be why things don't make sense to me sometimes until I say them out loud or why some things make sense to me until I say them to someone...So if you do that, that might be an extrovert thing hehe


that's true. introverts require pondering time before we understand or make a decision about anything. course this can sometimes be confused by extroverts as awkward silence, which they try to get rid of by talking even more.

just another incompatibility between I's and E's. I's think internally, E's think externally.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I still think Es and Is are compatible xD
I do ponder things a lot though...but I usually don't really get as much out of that as talking about it.
But introverts have to think about things before talking about them?


I just thought about something...maybe if I talked to myself more and said my thought out loud to myself I could still think as well as when I discussed them with someone else...People would think I was crazy lol


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> I still think Es and Is are compatible xD
> I do ponder things a lot though...but I usually don't really get as much out of that as talking about it.
> But introverts think about things more before talking about them?


yes. even the little stuff. though sometimes it might seem instantaneous, we apply the same thought analysis to every piece of information we intake before we offer some sort of feedback.

obviously for more complex issues we need more time to think. up to several days. which is why we practice introspection and are probably the only people who enjoy doing that.

we kind of suck at 1v1 conversations lol. they don't allow for pondering time. unless it's two introverts, then they usually spend 50% of the conversation being silent xD (i have personal experience)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

It's always good for me to try and understand that more since everyone in my immediate family is introverted hehe
Of rourse I'm pretty sure my baby sister has my same MBTI...but not sure yet

Oh and thank you


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> Simply this:
> Extrovert-- Someone who is energized by being around others
> Introvert-- Someone who is energized by being alone
> 
> ...


see this makes me confused on whether or not i'm an extravert because half the time i'm energized by people and half the time i need to recooperate and i don't wanna be near anyone.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I spend a lot of time alone and it really doesn't drain me like I've heard it's supposed to but it also doesn't energize me. I've only noticed that when I do come home after socializing, I feel energized and I feel like doing something else or going out somewhere. Plus I fit the ENFP profile pretty dead on while the INFP description really doesn't ring for me...you could also look at that. And it's also some of the other things we've discussed on here hah


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> I myself spend a lot of time to myself though xD
> But I know socializing energizes me.


Oh me too...I just need to be in a city with loads of people in the street, and even if I'm not in the street but I can hear the noise...yep that even still energises me.




Queen of Leaves said:


> It gets confusing for me even with that definition because I sometimes prefer small groups or even just one on one conversations >.<
> Of course, ENFPs are supposed to be the most introverted of the extroverts xD


Queen, I usually prefer smaller groups but that's because then I can focus more on the people, but the most I prefer is 1x1.



Queen of Leaves said:


> One thing I've read is that extroverts think things through when they speak rather than reflecting...That might be why things don't make sense to me sometimes until I say them out loud or why some things make sense to me until I say them to someone...So if you do that, that might be an extrovert thing hehe.
> 
> I do ponder things a lot though...but I usually don't really get as much out of that as talking about it.
> But introverts have to think about things before talking about them?
> ...


I'm not sure if this gels with what you're saying, but I get this too....if I ponder for too long and there are tons of questions I need settled, I cannot rest, and I have/need to go find the suitable someone to talk/discuss it or else I get really agitated and can't sleep....although this may be more of my INTJ thinking/reflection going on as I can't settle until things are decided/clear.



OmarFW said:


> yes. even the little stuff. though sometimes it might seem instantaneous, we apply the same thought analysis to every piece of information we intake before we offer some sort of feedback.
> 
> obviously for more complex issues we need more time to think. up to several days. which is why we practice introspection and are probably the only people who enjoy doing that.
> 
> we kind of suck at 1v1 conversations lol. they don't allow for pondering time. unless it's two introverts, then they usually spend 50% of the conversation being silent xD (i have personal experience)


Hmmm....yeah I do this for complex issues too....I have a tendency to ask myself lots and lots of questions to make sense of a situation and then my mind over-loads  and then a lot of the time my mind gets even more tangled...it's like a spider web..connect connect connect.....



Queen of Leaves said:


> I spend a lot of time alone and it really doesn't drain me like I've heard it's supposed to but it also doesn't energize me. I've only noticed that when I do come home after socializing, I feel energized and I feel like doing something else or going out somewhere.


Ditto :happy:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I can think about something for however long, but I can get more out of talking about it...Sometimes I'll think about something for a long time then immediately after saying it out loud I realize it doesn't make sense. Or if I ask a question about something that's been bugging me, I just find the answer myself immediately.
It's just easier to think things out while talking to someone about them...that sounds lame when I say it like that >.<
I can reflect on things though...


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

lantern said:


> Hmmm....yeah I do this for complex issues too....I have a tendency to ask myself lots and lots of questions to make sense of a situation and then my mind over-loads  and then a lot of the time my mind gets even more tangled...it's like a spider web..connect connect connect.....


since introverts do that from day one, i guess we're better at not getting tangled while thinking internally


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Uhuh your probably one of em cool endothermic types as opposed to those entropic exothermic types.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Extroversion and introversion are not two distinguishable concepts enough to permit separate 'definitions'. I don't think. Even if that is commonly the norm.

It's like the spectrum of light. Sure there are radio waves at one end and high energy gamma waves at the extreme end, but no matter how way you cut it they're both STILL part of the electromagnetic spectrum. Even IF the two sides have differing characteristics.

So because of this, I define them simply as *"a spectrum depicting the prefence of energy consumption with respect to explicit and implicit experiences"*.

Or something along those lines.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> since introverts do that from day one, i guess we're better at not getting tangled while thinking internally


Well complex or not I still analyse....sometimes the answers right there, sometimes there's no answer and I just like to go through everything that comes up that might relate to the issue, sometimes there doesn't need to be an answer....and I just like to dream about it a lot.
I love learning about things that make me tick....and then I'm like on a rampant high to gather as much as info as I possibly can, it's like a weird hunger roud:


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure extroverts do have a tendancy to talk to themself when they spend too much time alone. We need that externalization element. Its not really crazy unless someone else sees you doin it.


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> see this makes me confused on whether or not i'm an extravert because half the time i'm energized by people and half the time i need to recooperate and i don't wanna be near anyone.


 OK I am an extrovert. But I have an introvert friend that many would say is more "outgoing" than I. Extrovertedness is not synonymous with outgoingness. While it can be an indicator, there are more important factors involved.

First off, this has everything to do when you are SOBER. Alcohol can turn the shyest introvert into a party animal while pot can overwhelm an extrovert. Depression is another factor that can for sure hamper your outgoingness. So judge based on you in as natural state as you can

Does spending time with close friends or a large, energy filled group of people re-energize you? or do you go home feeling drained?

Finally, do you tend to find it easier to externalize things such as noticing what's going on in the world outside your head, or internalize and be caught up in your own thoughts 

The lines can be blurry sometimes, but theres more to it than just simply what energizes you, its really just your own preference. That said try to factor out if introversion is caused by insecurity or extroversion is caused by social pressure. its about your personal comfort zone.


----------

